# Question about Fromm food



## pixidust4208 (Mar 28, 2013)

I've read all the good stuff everyone here says about Fromm and did some research myself. I've decided that I'd like to put Daisy and Chloe on the grain free when they're done with their current food. It would make my life a lot easier. And the cost is about what I pay right now. Daisy is currently on the Blue Buffalo Wilderness and Chloe I've been switching slowly from Royal Canin Chihuahua puppy to Blue Buffalo small breed puppy. I know the Fromm's is for all life stages. My question is if they can both be on the same formula or is there a flavor I shouldn't get since Chloe's still a pup? Thanks in advance for your replies.


----------



## Lindsayj (Apr 18, 2012)

You can get any flavor you would like. There's no flavors you need to avoid because she's a baby. But dogs have the highest chance of being allergic to beef if you're worried about that. 


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## Evelyn (Oct 14, 2012)

Yes, you can give the puppy the same food, but you need to give the puppy more of it, until older, it will tell you on their site that puppies need more of the food.


----------



## pupluv168 (Mar 7, 2012)

A puppy can get any of Fromm's grain free food, they are all life stages. However, as Evelyn said a puppy must eat more since it is growing. The bag or Fromm's website will tell you exactly how much to feed a pup. 

Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## pixidust4208 (Mar 28, 2013)

Thank you all for your answers. I'll definately be switching to the Fromm's. It's good to know that Daisy and Chloe can eat the same food.


----------



## susan davis (Mar 25, 2011)

Two of my three chi's are a little (a pound) too heavy. The 'baby' eats 2-3 times a day sometimes. She is a year, and is still exactly where she should be. It is hard to remember that she has her 'own' metabolism and evidently needs more food than the two chubs!


----------



## pixidust4208 (Mar 28, 2013)

susan davis said:


> Two of my three chi's are a little (a pound) too heavy. The 'baby' eats 2-3 times a day sometimes. She is a year, and is still exactly where she should be. It is hard to remember that she has her 'own' metabolism and evidently needs more food than the two chubs!


That's the part I get nervous about. I'm a "by the book" type of person. I always go by the recommened quanity. I'm afraid I'll starve Chloe if I happen not to feed enough. Daisy I'm not worried about because on the feeding chart she'd be eating the same amount she does now. The chart I was looking at had the weight starting at 5 lbs. Was I looking at the wrong one?


----------



## pupluv168 (Mar 7, 2012)

I would use what it says on the bag as a starting point. If you see her losing weight, feed her a bit more. If she starts gaining weight, feed her less. It's always better to feed to body condition because every dog has their own metabolism, energy level, etc. I know it's hard- I'm a by the book person too and had difficulty diverging from what the bag recommends, but it's worked well. 


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## KrystalLeigh (Aug 17, 2011)

Yes, unfortunately the bag is usually never right for us. Odie usually eats a bit more than what's recommended because she's active and lean and our cats usually eat half because they're less active. Odie has always self regulated.


----------



## pixidust4208 (Mar 28, 2013)

Thank you for the help. I guess it's something that I'll have to get used to. It's what's best for my dogs so I'll do the best I can.


----------

